# Fuzzy serpent tongue



## bigleaf (Aug 4, 2012)

I need to check my record but I am thrilled to flower this. It was a small plant I got couple years ago. I was on a ladder installing drip misting for my Vanda and took a quick picture with my phone. 



Peter Lin


----------



## John M (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks nice; but, the photo is really tiny! Can you repost a larger photo?


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice Trichoglottis!


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 4, 2012)

Here is a larger image. I was limited to 11 KB on attachment.

This is a Trichoglottis brachiata - a tall vining Vanda relative with spicy fragrance, one flower per leaf axil. I got it 3 years ago as a small keiki. I fogot about this until it flowers.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome species Peter!


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## John M (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the larger photo. It's wonderful! I had this species years ago; but, while it did bloom for the previous owner, I could not get it to bloom for me! It would begin initiating a flower; but, while it was just barely through the protective bract on the stem, the bud would turn black and stop growing. I see you've got a couple aborted blooming attempts as well. Do you know what made if finally give you the flower?


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful flower!

I think the first posting just had the thumbnail, not the link to the larger version.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow! I've killed a few of those!  thanks for posting.


----------



## bigleaf (Aug 4, 2012)

John, I am not sure. This plant is not very big, it grew taller over the years. Maybe from 5 inches in height to 12 inches now. I tend to underwater. So it might get more water somehow. There is no shortage of light because leaves are light green in color.

Peter Lin


----------



## John M (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Peter. Maybe some day I'll try this one again. It sure is a cool flower!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 5, 2012)

not small anymore! very nice


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 5, 2012)

Stunning coloration!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2012)

Fantastic!!! I love this one!!!


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 28, 2014)

Photo update. I've been making an effort to water this plant more often, and I'm now rewarded with more flowers.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow. You've really got this one figured out now. Quite a difference in 2 years. I see it surrounded by Phals. Ever try for a Trichonopsis cross?


----------



## Trithor (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow! I got to find me one of these, or a seed pod!


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 28, 2014)

Lovely plant. 

Do you grow it just like your phals?


----------



## Justin (Sep 28, 2014)

All your plants have such colorful blooms.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2014)

Well done. I figured these would have to be grown under a mister to keep all the aerial roots happy.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Wow! I got to find me one of these, or a seed pod!


If your customs people didn't take plants out of the mail I would send you one.


----------



## Scott Ware (Sep 28, 2014)

This is such a great species. There is one of these in my greenhouse a little over three feet tall. It is a beautiful plant growing straight up a treefern totem and has never flowered. *Ever*. It sits at the south end of the greenhouse in the brightest spot I can provide, but still just can't seem to get the amount of light it wants for flowering. The last visitor to my greenhouse laughed because he recognized the plant from 10 years ago.

This time last year I visited a hobbyist in Tucson, AZ who had one of these in a completely unshaded greenhouse with very strong air flow. That plant was pretty close to the same color green as the one I have here in Seattle, but it must have had 200 flowers open.


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2014)

What an amazingly vivid flower! Well done, Mr. Lin.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely - maybe Ill try one.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2014)

NYEric said:


> If your customs people didn't take plants out of the mail I would send you one.





Ozpaph said:


> Lovely - maybe Ill try one.



Same thing goes for you!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Great job Peter. I killed one of these after it barely hung on for a few years.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Same thing goes for you!



Trying hard to resolve the problem:ninja:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2014)

Let me know. :wink:


----------

